# Myers Leonard



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

This guy is maybe the worst big in the nba. To say he is lost is being nice. This guy will be out of nba after next year. I can't believe stotts keeps playing him! Is he nuts?! Does he not have two eyes? They should send Leonard to dleague at least for now. There is no hope. Bad pick.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

He averages under 9 min per game this season. In the last 10, he's only played 8 min a game. He's the 5th big on the team. Seems like they're just trying to throw him out there to see what they have in their 21 year old big man. Seems reasonable enough - even if he is horrible.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

You're actually right on this one. It is amazing (and annoying) that so many fans are in denial about this guy.


----------



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

Can anyone in the world explain to me why this guy ever plays???! He's not even a d league player. No way this guy is in the nba in 2 years.


----------



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

Clavier is soooooooooo much better. Myers won't be in nba much longer. He's actually one of the worst nba players I've ever seen. Worse then Nolan smith.


----------



## ponderguy (Jan 31, 2014)

John Hensons shadow will haunt this franchise longer than Jordan or Durant.


----------

